# Anyone fish Dam B



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

We just got to Martin Dies State Park. Does anyone know whether people are catching anything here or have any tips? The search function doesn't work well on Dam B. I'm wondering whether north or south of the 190 bridge is typically better as well.

I have never fished here before. I don't know if the catfishing, crappie fishing, etc. Is very good. This was a trip planned around camping for the weekend, but it would be great if there was some decent fishing.

Thanks in advance for any info people may have.


----------



## wigglyworm (Jan 13, 2012)

if you take the river out of the NE side of the lake, head towards the Angelina ( where the rivers split) there are some good side lakes that way. On the west side of the lake ( north of the 190 bridge) the flooded cypress makes for good bass fishing.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Kevin70 said:


> We just got to Martin Dies State Park. Does anyone know whether people are catching anything here or have any tips? The search function doesn't work well on Dam B. I'm wondering whether north or south of the 190 bridge is typically better as well.
> 
> I have never fished here before. I don't know if the catfishing, crappie fishing, etc. Is very good. This was a trip planned around camping for the weekend, but it would be great if there was some decent fishing.
> 
> Thanks in advance for any info people may have.


Kevin, where are you staying? I'm tearing the crappie up. 
I'll be out there this afternoon around 3:00, the afternoon bite for big slabs is the best. Give me a call if you would like to give it a try, 409-429-8474, 409-781-8527, or 409-429-8495(all cells).
Jason


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

We are staying at Walnut Ridge. That is a generous offer and I would have loved to have gone with someone who knows how to fish this lake. However, we had our family get together and my wife would have killed me if I ditched the family. 

We did catch a few crappie last night. The bite was really good at about 6 pm to 7 pm. We caught several that were to small.


I hope you do well, and I do appreciate the offer. Very generous.


----------



## bmc4041 (Apr 12, 2006)

We go every year for spring break. We set out 6-8 trotlines. We stay in walnut Ridge as well. We put trotlines in a few different places. Just south of the causeway in the shallows around the Cypress trees. We actually did fairly well this year on the west shoreline of the Walnut ridge unit as well. Another place is the back bay area on the north side of the Walnut Ridge island. Generally more bullhead than catfish, but great fun for the kids to have a lot of fish to take off the hook.

Two years ago my boys did really well catching small bass in the slough around Walnut Ridge, but this year was much much slower. 

I have never done well with Crappie there but would love some pointers!


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Kevin70 said:


> We are staying at Walnut Ridge. That is a generous offer and I would have loved to have gone with someone who knows how to fish this lake. However, we had our family get together and my wife would have killed me if I ditched the family.
> 
> We did catch a few crappie last night. The bite was really good at about 6 pm to 7 pm. We caught several that were to small.
> 
> I hope you do well, and I do appreciate the offer. Very generous.


No problem bro, I married a coonarse, sometimes its great, and others..............you know
Any chance to help, I'm all for it. Hope yall had a good weekend. That's a gorgeous park that I take for granted due to my frequent visits.


----------



## Kevin70 (May 24, 2010)

Finally got my twin 4 year olds in bed, so we are heading out to try our luck tonight. My brother went out from 6 pm to 7:30 pm and didn't catch anything (we did better yesterday).

It is a very beautiful park. Went canoeing for a bit today and got real close to a pretty big alligator (I think we spooked it when we went over it). So far, it has been a great weekend and we have done decent as far as fishing goes.


----------

